# KC Herf - Official Confirmation



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

We are set to go. McCoy's Public House in Westport. Saturday, July 8 at 6:00. They are reserving the cigar room for us. Drinks and food will be on an ordered basis.

Harry's Bar and Table as well as Fidel's and other cigar friendly places are right across the street so we can be mobile should we choose to do so.

Feel free to pitch in thoughts and ideas.

Right now, it sounds like there about 6-7 of us on here that appear to be available. Please alert anyone else you think might also be interested.


----------



## Hackerson (Jun 21, 2006)

New guy here...It's on my calendar and I'm anticipate being there...


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Is this a cigar smoker's herf only, or is this wife friendly? I don't care either way, in fact, I'll probably ditch the Mrs anyhow, but that's always something nice to know for the married guys (I think most of us are). Either way, I'll be there! BTW, welcome Hackerson!
-Pete


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

The wife and I are talking about a weekeng getaway to KC soon. I can always let her shop on the Plaza:sl sorry lost my mind for a moment


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll check my schedule and see what i'm doing, and do my best to make it out.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a maybe from me.

have you said anything about this on any other forums? i know of a crew on a few different ones that might be interested as well.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Hey, i will be there. 
Cigar_Joel


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> a maybe from me.
> 
> have you said anything about this on any other forums? i know of a crew on a few different ones that might be interested as well.


Im in...... IHT if you make it bring a pipe...Im anew pipe smoker you can give me lessons..I dont go to any other Boards can you give a shout out to the others you mentioned.

Look forward to meeting everyone.

Drrgill


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

drrgill, i don't know if i'll be able to swing it. that's the weekend after SoCal 7, so two herfs back to back probably won't fly too well with my wife. i just got home last night, i fly out next thursday to Cali, then get back on sunday the 2nd. i fly to alaska on the 14th (they moved the dates), then i won't be home much in this short 3 week span between business trips.
i'd love to come, but i'm betting 90% that i won't be able to.
--------------------

WHY IS IT STARTING AT 6? i take it thats a *PM*?
not much time to "herf"... maybe have some dinner and a gar or two. if you have it around noon-ish, you could squeeze in about 6 or so cigars, tons of finger foods and drinks. maybe do a contest, pull some trades, start a small box pass for the guys who showed up, etc.

ps - coppertop started a topic on cigarweekly about this back on the 7th or so. i updated it with a link to this topic over here, so you may see some names show up that you're not familiar with.

HERE'S ANOTHER MISSOURIN HERF topic that's started by dartplayer (a great guy to herf with) for the 29th of July. its in Marshall, Missouri, which is on the way to Columbia. those guys normally drive out to the KC area herfs, so you may see them at the one on the 8th (if it started earlier).


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

--------------------

WHY IS IT STARTING AT 6? i take it thats a *PM*?
not much time to "herf"... maybe have some dinner and a gar or two. if you have it around noon-ish, you could squeeze in about 6 or so cigars, tons of finger foods and drinks. maybe do a contest, pull some trades, start a small box pass for the guys who showed up, etc.

*Good Point!! can we start sooner?? Make dinner the Midpoint..Some come early... some come late..some come early and stay late...Im divorced after 30 years of marriage experience...I could rent out and take the wifes shopping..with your credit card ofcourse..

Drrgill*


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

We can certainly start earlier. If there's a time that's better, someone make the suggestion. I can get in touch with McCoy's and just change our reservation. They don't care. They appear to be pretty accomodating.

Depending upon the start time, I may be running a little late. Have a golf tournament in the morning and need to arrive for child care. No problems on my end, just logistics.

Also, there are other guys that have contacted me about attending that aren't members of the board and they had a similar question about wives. Wives are certainly welcome in my book. Up to you.

There's also a wife pub crawl that's likely to happen at the same time. My wife is coming and said she'd be happy to make it a girls night out where we all meet back up later. So, short story long, I know that wives will be there.

Post here and give me a PM on time. I'm in and out the rest of the week but am happy to change any arrangements. Looking forward to it.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Being single Im not the best to ask! But am probably the most flexable so If I need to come Early and Stay Late Im glad to do it. I do not have a great deal of Herf experience...only one Major LOL II. IHT had some ideas on box pass..Trades..Raffels ect. Maybe he would be willing to educate ..me anyway on some things we need to do to make it a good event..which I hope will be one of many in the future. Im sure SOCal VII started with SoCal I or maybe just *Poker* having an Idea on his Deck!! Thanks *Mildtomedium* for stepping out and getting this started.

More Latter Drrgill


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I might be able to make it. Confirm the time and I will check my schedule.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Hey, i will be there.
> Cigar_Joel


I will also be bringing my brother. I am looking very forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Right now, we are set for 6:00 but, as you can see, there has been discussion about moving it earlier - like noon or so. I am open.

Preferences?


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

mildtomedium said:


> Right now, we are set for 6:00 but, as you can see, there has been discussion about moving it earlier - like noon or so. I am open.
> 
> Preferences?


I will go for 2:00 If anyone else wants to go earlyer speek now or show up at 6:00.

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

2:00 is good for me. More time= more smokes.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

The wife and I will be in KC on the 8th and I/we will stop in for a while. When in KC I must take her to McCormoick & Shmicks or Plaza III for dinner and being as she is pregnant this is non negotiable. Are we starting @ 2pm?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i MAY be able to show up for a brief period in the early afternoon (maybe longer if i get a babysitter). my wife works that night, so a b-day party won't be happening.

someone got directions to this place? i don't go down on the plaza, or wherever its at, very often.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> someone got directions to this place? i don't go down on the plaza, or wherever its at, very often.


dude, you're such a hick, see you guys at 2:00!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, i just don't get the time to go down that direction.

i'm either going to the airport, down to springfield or st. louis, or back and forth to work... i don't venture into KC often, unless there's shopping to do. i just don't have the time. and being married with a kid, westport is not a place that's even a consideration to go to.
so, i haven't a clue where this place is at. last time i was there was for my first herf with the guys on CWeekly, and Coppertop drove. that was before westport had gone non-smoking (which must not have lasted long).

i grew up in a city much larger than KC, so going into the city/downtown/wherever is not a problem. time and a need are the reasons why i don't (i have no time, and i have no need).

see you at lunch, hopefully you brought a cigar.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

IHT said:


> someone got directions to this place? i don't go down on the plaza, or wherever its at, very often.


Mapquest. Its in wesport.
Address -
4057 Pennsylvania
Kansas City, MO 64111


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> no, i just don't get the time to go down that direction.
> 
> i'm either going to the airport, down to springfield or st. louis, or back and forth to work... i don't venture into KC often, unless there's shopping to do. i just don't have the time. and being married with a kid, westport is not a place that's even a consideration to go to.
> so, i haven't a clue where this place is at. last time i was there was for my first herf with the guys on CWeekly, and Coppertop drove. that was before westport had gone non-smoking (which must not have lasted long).
> ...


whatever, hick, see ya at lunch:u


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

I have contacted McCoy's and they are expecting folks to begin arriving at 2:00. At least their manager is. See you guys then. I'm not sure of my timing as yet as the babysitter search continues.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I will be there unless something major happens to stop me.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I am looking forward to meeting all of you BOTL this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm going to do my best to be there, but it's rather up in the air at the moment.
We'll see what happens.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

i'll try and make it after 6, i will be in lawrence for a good part of saturday. hope to see you all there.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm trying to get there. if i do, it'll be around 2pm for lunch, then a cigar or two.

keith, i'll bring your photos!!! if i can't go, i'll find someone who's going and have them give them to you.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

IHT, That's cool. Hope to see you there.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll be there early now, since Pistol talked me into coming early. See you all down there.........


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

coppertop said:


> I'll be there early now, since Pistol talked me into coming early. See you all down there.........


When I say "jump," he says, "Sir, how high?":r :w See you tomorrow broseph!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

alright, as far as I know I'm good to go around 2, and be able to stay for a couple of hours. I'll call Greg if I can't make it.

Hope to see you all you effers down there.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Just got back, and I can say it was a great tiem! Wish I could have stayed longer. Got to see some old friends like Coppertop and IHT, and Turbo. Also met some new guys from the board. Mildtomedium who gave me something new to try:dr ! It was pretty smoky, not sure I'd recommend McCoys for anything other then a smaller group of smokers. I had my preggers neice along with me, so I had to leave a bit early to save the seedling from deformaties...
Thanks M2M, and you too Coppertop for the Mac!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Wish I could have met some more herfers....Hope yall had a blast.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, had a good time. i had to leave early on to come home and cook dinner, take care of my son, etc.

then my dumbass was in a trance on the drive home and i missed "the last free exit"... ended up driving along and hit a curve on i-70?? and then cornfields?? next thing you know, i'm in Lawrence and had to make a U-turn. duh.

got home, did a few things, sat down and looked at my computer, my head started spinning.... attempted to lay down, dog/cat wouldn't leave me alone (nor the dumbass step sons friends in his room), so i got up and cooked dinner.

was nice to meet the new guys, even those that have yet to post on here. maybe next time we'll coordinate a bigger one with the C-weekly guys and have it where there's air circulation and friendly staff (or someplace we've never tried before). whatevers good though... i don't think that room is big enough for the # of guys we _could_ have show up... we've had over 20+ at the ones at Fox & Hound.

wish i could've stayed longer and gotten to talk to everyone more in-depth.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Just got back, great time. It was nice to meet you all. Hope we can do it again.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Great to meet everyone....Thanks* IHT* for the 97 Monti saving that one for a special occasion (now I know why *IHT* has been staring at me for years on CS) Thanks *Pistol *for the Party PC enjoyed that one in the Haze. I knew *Coppertop* was serious when *IHT* tried to lay down an 86 Monti ?? and Copper nubbed it for another 40 minutes. I think we all had DNA on that one. *RKT* proceeded to smoke a CAO Annaconda Maduro for 2 hours+ and we had some great discussions about his car collection Sweeeeeet. Met *tenorobo* for the first time no one savors a cigar more than this guy....some fine Cubans then a suprisingly good 64 Padron....I finished that one off after you left..very nice. Met *OogOog* for the first time when he and I and *RKT* sat next to each other we could have been classified as a Storm shelter in Kansas. Can't forget my good friend *Cigar_Joel* a young guy who has a passion for cigars and plans to have his own store someday when he is out of college Also wanted to Thank *Mildtomedium* for getting this started....I met others... *Hackerson *...but can't remember all the names. It was a great time but we have outgrown McCoys poor ventilation and the wait staff had not even asked what we wanted and proceeded to tell us that as soon as we had eight people in the room there would be an 18% gratuity tacked on....little did she know if she would have been friendly and provided great service she probably would have had a 30% tip!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what's up, doc?
hey, i think it was coppertop that gave you that monte especial from '97. i gave one to tecnorobo. had intended to give out a few more cigars but didnt get the chance, i was there for so little time.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Had the opportunity of meeting a bunch of guys yesterday, and got to see some familiar faces as well.

Thanks mildtomedium for taking this thing on. It was an awesome time, and hope to do it again soon!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> what's up, doc?
> hey, i think it was coppertop that gave you that monte especial from '97. i gave one to tecnorobo. had intended to give out a few more cigars but didnt get the chance, i was there for so little time.


You are Correct Copper did give me the Monti....You gave me the Bowl of Junk Yard Dawg....Different for me but it could grow on you..Thanks Copper..that little episode of you on the phone with your girl friend while smoking the 86 Monti and you thought you were getting..... well that got me confused thought I was going to need a cigarette after that one

Thanks again Guys

Drrgill


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

drrgill said:


> You are Correct Copper did give me the Monti....You gave me the Bowl of Junk Yard Dawg....Different for me but it could grow on you..Thanks Copper..that little episode of you on the phone with your girl friend while smoking the 86 Monti and you thought you were getting..... well that got me confused thought I was going to need a cigarette after that one
> 
> Thanks again Guys
> 
> Drrgill


imagine that, on the phone with his g/f for the 3rd or 9th time in a matter of hours, while at a herf??

:hn


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Fellas, I had a great time, it was great to meet all of you! I'm looking forward to the next one. Mildtomedium, thanks for throwing this together man!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

It was nice to meet everyone and put some faces with names. I agree on McCoy's. Once we finally got the air purifier cranked up, the smoke cleared out a little. But, we had fewer smokers there at the time so it's really tough to say how much better it was.

cigarjoel, rkt and drrgill all passed along a new smoke my direction and am looking forward to giving them a try.

It was my first time at one of these and I'm already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Hey it was great meeting the newbies and seeing some old faces/LLG's. 

For those that left early we figured out the smoke eater wasn't on. Once we turned it on it started clearing out. Much more enjoyable to smoke.

The Anaconda is such a monster you really need to set aside a big block of time to smoke one. But after that you need to take a break for a while to cleanse the palate.

If we can do some advance planning on the next KC herf maybe we can do a raffle.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope some of you guys can come down here for our Forsyth Herf on the 22nd.


----------

